# Just plain weird



## theletch1 (Feb 13, 2004)

O.K. here goes the disclaimer.... I'll see a doctor if it gets worse  
Now for the question.  At the point of the chin if you hook your thumb underneath (go ahead and do it) there should be a hollow into which the thumb will sink.  My problem is this, I have developed a knot there that has just about filled in the entire area.  Only slightly painful and semi-rigid.  I think there is a lymph node there that could be swollen but am not sure.  I haven't taken any good shots to the chin that would have caused it and am in otherwise good health.  Any ideas as to what exactly that is and what can be done about it.  Been about 3 days since I first noticed it.


----------



## Zepp (Feb 19, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> My problem is this, I have developed a knot there that has just about filled in the entire area.  Only slightly painful and semi-rigid.  I think there is a lymph node there that could be swollen but am not sure.  I haven't taken any good shots to the chin that would have caused it and am in otherwise good health.



Um, I don't want to panic you, but a tumor is one of the first things that comes to mind.  There's other things it could be I'm sure, but I wouldn't wait for it to get worse before you get it checked out.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Um, I don't want to panic you, but a tumor is one of the first things that comes to mind.  There's other things it could be I'm sure, but I wouldn't wait for it to get worse before you get it checked out.


In my best Arnold Schwartzzeneger voice "It's not a tuuumah."    It lasted about a week and just went away.  I don't have a clue what the heck the problem was.  I didn't change any of my habits for training or eating.  I need to find a diagram of the lymph system in the human body and see if I can pinpoint exactly what it was.  Tumor did come to mind and had the problem persisted I'd have been in a doctors office as cancer does tend to run in my family.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 20, 2004)

I don't mean to frieghten you butt....

its probably one of two things. 

It could be a female spider that crawled in your mouth at night and laid its eggs, causing the swelling underneath the chin. This should not be too big of a problem. Either the eggs have died and are disolving in your body, or they will hatch If they will hatch they could come pouring out of your mouth so be prepared for that. If they don't come pouring our of your mouth, then that means that they are living in your body somewhere, in which case you should probably get checked out.

Second thing it could have been is a tricinosis worm. These worms usually come from poorly cooked pork. Basically they nustle in your body and reproduce, filling your muscle tissue with hundreds of meely little worms that live off your tissue. If this is the case you'll notice swelling of your muscles and tightness over the course of the next few months. Try to get to a doctor if this occurs. And be careful not to cut yourself at this stage, to avoid hundreds of worms pouring out of the wound.

So its probably one or the other. Either way, I've seen worse.

 :uhyeah:


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Gee, Thanks Paul. I feel so much better now.  Instead of a doctor I think I should either contact Ripley's Believe it or Not or mayber Stephen King.


----------



## Zepp (Feb 20, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> In my best Arnold Schwartzzeneger voice "It's not a tuuumah."




Ok, then I'm glad to hear it.   I kinda doubt Pauls' spider theory, but the worm's another thing to be worried about if you like eating your pork or beef rare; both tapeworm's who's eggs cause cysticercosis, and the trichinosis variety. (Except for the worms pouring out of the wound part.)  If you cook your meat, then I suppose there's probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 23, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Gee, Thanks Paul. I feel so much better now.  Instead of a doctor I think I should either contact Ripley's Believe it or Not or mayber Stephen King.



Glad I could help!  :lol:


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 26, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Ok, then I'm glad to hear it.   I kinda doubt Pauls' spider theory, but the worm's another thing to be worried about if you like eating your pork or beef rare; both tapeworm's who's eggs cause cysticercosis, and the trichinosis variety. (Except for the worms pouring out of the wound part.)  If you cook your meat, then I suppose there's probably nothing to worry about.


I always eat my pork well done.  It just doesn't take right to me otherwise.  Beef on the other hand is another story.  When I order a steak at a restaurant I ask that the waiter lead the cow to the table and allow me to just cut off whatever I'm gonna have for dinner.  30 seconds over a candle flame and viola! there ya go.

Paul, I'll tell the exterminator that it was your idea to have my head fumigated when I call them. :uhyeah:


----------

